# Parts for sickle bar mower



## dennisb (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can gets parts for an Italian made siclkle bar mower. It is a C E 01 Delnevo Domenico & Terzaga Pier Luigi Via Caduti del Lavoro 34 43043 Borgo Taro (PR)
Model 190 Serial 174 Peso 235 Made in 2003. Any info at all would be great.
Thanks Dennis


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.dcmitalia.it/location.html

and 



http://www.dcmitalia.it/Products/Sickle_Bar_Mower_BFen.html

Looks like you may have to contact them via e-mail. They seem to have a unit that utilizes bolts as well as one the uses rivets. 
or try this 


http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/parts-repairs/126943-d-t-sickle-bar-repair.html

Mid Continent Manufacturing
650 E Pine St, Colby, KS 67701, (785) 462-7581


----------



## dennisb (Mar 17, 2013)

*Parts for sickle bar mower/pics*


----------



## dennisb (Mar 17, 2013)

This post has been on for several days. Doesn't anyone know anything about this sickle bar mower or where to get parts. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Befco*

dennisb, I'd sent you some information in regards to your mower, I guess you didn't have a chance to follow up.
Anyways, I contacted them via e-mail and I got the following response.

"*Good morning,

in this moment you can find our BF spare parts in USA from BEFCO, Inc that sell our machines.

You can contact Mr Francesco Figna ([email protected]).

I'm available for more clarification.

Waiting for your reply

DCM Italia s.r.l.
Delnevo Daniele
*

Maybe you should contact Mr. Francesco Figna at BEFCO and see if he can help you out. Or use this info off of their website:

*BEFCO Inc.* - 1781 S. Wesleyan Blvd. - 27802 Rocky Mount, N.C.
_ Tel. (252) 977 9920 - Fax. (252) 977 9718
_
Good luck
Bill


----------



## dennisb (Mar 17, 2013)

Bill, Thanks for all the info. I checked into the first few web sites and could not do much with them. But the info I got today seem more promising. I will call N.C. tomorrow for info on parts.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope the information I gave you was helpful and solves your problem. Let us know how you make out there Dennis!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## dennisb (Mar 17, 2013)

*sickle bar mower*

Bill Thanks for all the info. I contacted BEFCO, in N.C. and am waiting on info from them. I will keep you posted.


----------

